# Killzone 2



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/44150.html

Turn up the speakers and enjoy the physics!


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

Amazing video!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

That is Mega!! 

When is it out?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

February


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Mint!! Getting that..

Also seen resistance out at the mo, is this the follow up to Resistance fall Of Men??


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

autobrite-direct said:


> Mint!! Getting that..
> 
> Also seen resistance out at the mo, is this the follow up to Resistance fall Of Men??


Yes mate its called Resistance 2


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Ace might get that too its my birthday soon!!


----------

